# "Schöne Menü´s"; schöne Texte (+"transparent, Bilder")



## Nico192 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallöschen mal wieder

Ich heb ´n paar Fragn:

1) Wie kann ich so ne schöne Übersicht machen, wie bei dem, dass bei Heft-CD-Roms/Dvd´s
deren Autostarts der Fall ist?!
Also: Eigentlich möchte ich erstmal machen, dass der Text, wenn man mit der Mouse drüber geht(mouse-move), der text weißer Ränder bekommt (ohne dass man Texte perfekt übereinander schiebt-wie geht das

2) Es gibt schon so viele Themen zu Text-Dateien und deren Verarbeitung usw.
Ich brauche etwas ähnliches wie dass "HIER", nur dass er nicht überprüfen soll, ob "blub" vorhanden ist, sondern ob in 2 Zeilen genau dasselbe steht

3) Kann mir jemand dass genaue "System" eines "Platzhalters" für Textboxen oder bestimmte Zeilen einer Text-Datei erläutern

4) Eigentlich alles über Texte (die nicht "Eingefügt" werden müssen, sondern in Visual Basic 6.0 erstellt und bearbeitet werden:
z.B. : Wie kann man Texte eines Labels "deaktiviert" aussehen lassen
         Wie kann ich blinkende Texte (Labels) machen
und    Was kann ich alles an Texten einstellen

und: 
5) Kann ich bei eingefügten Bildern (die aus text bestehen- aber  .jpeg oda so)
NUR den Text sichtbar machen (ohne dass groß im Hauptprogramm in dem dass Bild (Text) erstellt wurde zu ändern 
(Es geht dabei nicht um "normalen" Text, sondern eher um Texte die z.B. bei "Word" unter "Word-Art" welche entstehen

Hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen und helfen

Grüße Nico


----------



## thekorn (31. Oktober 2005)

1.) Das lesen deines Beitrages ist echt anstrengend, motiviert mich also nicht zu einer ausführlichen Antwort!

2.) Warum willst du VB benutzen? löß es doch mit HTML, so wie es Chip zum Beispiel auch macht.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Nico192 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi,ja tut mir Leid...vll schreib ich´s nochma neu-verständlich, kurz-einfach nur das Nötigste!!

Wie/Was mit HTML

Könntest schon dazuschreiben auf was sich deine Antwort bezieht!!

Grüße N!C0 192


----------



## VBKenner (1. November 2005)

Nico192 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also: Eigentlich möchte ich erstmal machen, dass der Text, wenn man mit der Mouse drüber geht(mouse-move), der text weißer Ränder bekommt (ohne dass man Texte perfekt übereinander schiebt-wie geht das


  Klick das Label doppelt an und geh auf MouseOver.
  Dann müssteste per code den Rand aktivieren und die Randfarbe setzen.

  so ungefähr (Sorry hab VB einne halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr benutzt)
  label1.attribut = ..


			
				Nico192 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2) Es gibt schon so viele Themen zu Text-Dateien und deren Verarbeitung usw.
> Ich brauche etwas ähnliches wie dass "HIER", nur dass er nicht überprüfen soll, ob "blub" vorhanden ist, sondern ob in 2 Zeilen genau dasselbe steht


  ?


			
				Nico192 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3) Kann mir jemand dass genaue "System" eines "Platzhalters" für Textboxen oder bestimmte Zeilen einer Text-Datei erläutern


  ? Zeilenumbrüche finden mit "test" & vbcrlf & "text"  statt.


			
				Nico192 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4) Eigentlich alles über Texte (die nicht "Eingefügt" werden müssen, sondern in Visual Basic 6.0 erstellt und bearbeitet werden:
> z.B. : Wie kann man Texte eines Labels "deaktiviert" aussehen lassen
> Wie kann ich blinkende Texte (Labels) machen
> und    Was kann ich alles an Texten einstellen


  label1.attribut = ....

 So schwer ist das doch nicht, klick einfach das Label an und guck in die Leiste rechts oder wo auch immer du diese hast und schau welche attribute du für dieses Element hast... Dort kannst du diese verändern oder im code.

  Blinkende Labels, mit Timern.


			
				Nico192 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und:
> 5) Kann ich bei eingefügten Bildern (die aus text bestehen- aber  .jpeg oda so)
> NUR den Text sichtbar machen (ohne dass groß im Hauptprogramm in dem dass Bild (Text) erstellt wurde zu ändern
> (Es geht dabei nicht um "normalen" Text, sondern eher um Texte die z.B. bei "Word" unter "Word-Art" welche entstehen


  Habe bestimmt mindestens 3 Minuten diesen Abschnitt versucht zu verstehen, sorry.


			
				Nico192 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen und helfen
> 
> Grüße Nico


----------



## Shakie (1. November 2005)

> Wie kann man Texte eines Labels "deaktiviert" aussehen lassen




```
Label1.Enabled = False
```
Den Rest des Posts hab ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## IQ100 (21. Juni 2009)

_Also ich glaube die beschwerde der verständlichkeit geht an die Rechtschreibung _

*Zum Thema:*
Davon mal abgesehen das ich dir auch HTML oder der gleichen empfehlen würde (selbst C# wäre vernünftiger) gibt es folgende lösung:

Form1
=> Name: frmAutostart

Label1
=> Caption: Spiele-Demos
=> Name: lblGameDemos


Sub frmAutostart_MouseMove (...)
    frmAutostart.PaintPicture (src, x, y, w, h)
End Sub

Sub lblGameDemos_MouseMove (...)
    frmAutostart.PaintPicture (src, x, y, w, h ...)
End Sub

*Zur Erklärung:*
Beim MouseMove auf der Form wird der Hintergrund gezeichnet, wenn man aber MouseMove auf dem Label macht dann soll der Hintergrund inklusive eines grafischen Lichtes gezeichnet werden.

*Zitat:*
Suche mal in der MSDN oder unter Google nach der PaintPicture-Funktion oder mach es mit GDI bzw. DX Funktionen wie Blt o.ä. (allerdings ist sowas etwas umfangreicher und PaintPicture müsste reichen)


----------



## IQ100 (21. Juni 2009)

Ach und für alle diejenigen die kein Hobby haben:

*1.) Ich weis das dieses Post alt ist!*
*2.) Eine Lösung kann auch nach hundert Jahren noch interessant sein!*


----------

